# Windy but worth it!



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

With Hurricane Ida approaching the Gulf Coast and tightening the gradient, the winds were up today...again.



We put in at the Chef (east of Slidell, just northeast of New Orleans, Louisiana) and went hunting for shelter. We found a few cuts off of Gator Point and worked whatever oyster beds we could find. It was hard fishing but we brought home two nice reds (23in and 26in), 2 Flounder and 2 decent Specks. We released a couple of Black Drum and I'm not sure how many small rat reds in the 10 to 15 1/2in class.



No popping corks in this wind, everything was caught on live shrimp on Carolina rigs. I'm glad we caught a few since the rest of the week looks to be cruddy and we drive up to West Virginia next weekend for some Deer hunting and Thanksgiving with the Wife's family.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report, way to tuff it out.


----------

